# for sale :Tivo Series 2 DT DVR and Lifetime subscription and Tivo G wireless



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

For sale
TCD649080 (80 GB)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180834856553?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Tivo Series 2 DT DVR with Lifetime subscription. Includes remote, installation guide, viewers guide and start-up chart. 
Also have a TiVo wireless G USB Network Adapter with original box. Adapter is used. This is a standard definition Tivo with dual tuners. So in many cases you can record two TV shows at the same time. It can be used with cable and satellite and even antenna TV, but only with reduced capabilities.


----------



## lrussell (Feb 11, 2012)

Why don't you have an eBay link?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I know that this forum is titled to be for eBay listings, but it has developed into a forum for Tivos for sale that are not listed on eBay too. As is this one. I will be listing it on eBay for higher price to reflect the fees that I have to pay to list it on eBay, if it doesn't sell on here.


----------

